# Rows(zaehler&":"&zaehler).Select Wieso fehlermeldung?



## YZsven (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander, ich bin jetzt schon durch ein paar beiträge und Tutorien durch gesurft und überall hieß es wenn man eine Row mit variablen macht sollte das so aussehen:

Rows(zaehler&":"&zaehler).Select

bzw der Teilcode:

Dim zaehler As Integer
    zaehler = 1
    a1 = ActiveSheet.Cells(1, zähler).Value
    If a1 < 500 Then
    Rows(zaehler&":"&zaehler).Select
    Selection.Delete Shift:=xlUp

Bekomme aber immer die Fehlermeldung "Erwartet Listentrennzeichen oder )
Kann mir jemand sagen wieso? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Sven


----------



## DrSoong (15. Februar 2008)

Die Lösung ist so einfach, dass du dir wahrscheinlich auf den Kopf greifen wirst:

```
Rows(zaehler & ":" & zaehler).Select
```
Was hat sich verändert? Die Leerzeichen zwischen _zaehler_, dem _&_ und dem Text in Anführungszeichen. VB/VBA besteht auf diese Leerzeichen, um die einzelnen Teile erkennen zu können.


Der Doc!


----------



## YZsven (15. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Ahhh, unglaublich das mich so ein Leerzeichen soviel Zeit gekostet hat :-(

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall mal für deine Antwort, das mit dem an den Kopf langen fällt allerdings aus da ich das als absoluter Neuling nichteinmal gewußt habe, wahrscheinlich peinlich....

Gruß Sven


----------

